# Grooming at Home



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, we did it. After a very bad experience at the groomer a couple of months ago, I decided to get the dog clippers out and give it a try. Overall I'm pleased with the results. Best of all, I saved $100+ for both Ted and Poppy and it was a very stress free experience for both of them.

First off, I had zero experience with this. I simply grabbed the clippers with a #4 attachment, turned the clippers on and just combed them with the grain of their hair. It only took 15 minutes per dog. We didn't spend any time trimming up the face with a scissors. We'll do that after their next bath. My wife has trimmed their faces before so that won't be a problem.

Tim

Here's a picture of them.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow they look great! Very nice job!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

great job. I love grooming my boys! The $$$ saved is just a little added bonus to spending time with them


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did great for a first attempt! Just think you are going to get better and better! And....all the money you will be saving will be so nice!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...they look great!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you did a great job! Think how much money you will save over their lifetime!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, they look fantastic!!!!


----------



## nicki (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the cut.well don.they look adorable.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow that's so cool, they look great. Did you have to buy the grooming table and all the other stuff, or just the clippers? I'm going to have to make a groomer decision soon, but I got a good reference and am hoping to join Karen (Brady's Mom) when she brings her gang in to be done in the future. I can't believe how quickly Timmy's hair is growing!


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> Wow that's so cool, they look great. Did you have to buy the grooming table and all the other stuff, or just the clippers? I'm going to have to make a groomer decision soon, but I got a good reference and am hoping to join Karen (Brady's Mom) when she brings her gang in to be done in the future. I can't believe how quickly Timmy's hair is growing!


No, we don't have a grooming table. On a whim, I just grabbed the clippers (which I use for my head) and carried them upstairs. I told my wife "let's cut the dog's hair". My wife said that she read somewhere to cut it against the grain. We picked up the dogs, went out to the deck and cut away. A grooming table would be great but not necessary.

Next time I will cut their hair a bit shorter. I didn't want to go too crazy the first time.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! :clap2:


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

They sure look good. 
Very Nice for a first time.
you are talented. 
And fifteen minutes per dog that is fast.
Sure you’ll save money 
but the complicity
you’ll share is worth so much more!

I bet their are delighted that it’s you 
who did the trimming rather than 
an employee of the grooming shop.

I too intend to take care of it myself, 
but for the time I like to see how long 
her hair can grow.she is only six month old.

M.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I think in one post you said you clipped "with" the growth of the hair and in the other, that you went against it. Can you clarify, since I think they look terrific and I'd like to copy it?

Thanks!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

wavlngth said:


> No, we don't have a grooming table. On a whim, I just grabbed the clippers (which I use for my head) and carried them upstairs. I told my wife "let's cut the dog's hair". My wife said that she read somewhere to cut it against the grain. We picked up the dogs, went out to the deck and cut away. A grooming table would be great but not necessary.
> 
> Next time I will cut their hair a bit shorter. I didn't want to go too crazy the first time.


 I like that length! So a #4 human clipper what is the brand?


----------

